# Turface Pro League Heritage red



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

Does somebody have an experience with it? 
I bought a bag but after many many washes, it is still producing very dark color and seems like it would never wash out. My tub is also reddish now  s the color of the substrate obtained by coloring rather than using clay of that color. Do I have any chance to ever wash the red/dirty color out and end up with a clean substrate?

In the end, I bought Fluorite which has almost the same color like the Turface, produces the same dirty water during washing but after about 3-4 washes, it goes away. I put it in my tank but I have another tank to redo, which is much bigger, so using Fluorite is not the best option.

They also have Natural color (white/yellow) Turface in the store here but the grain is bigger and the color is uglier (the Heritage Red is actually very pretty - dark red/brown). Has anyone used it and can comment on the cleanness?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have used several similar products:
Safe-T-Sorb
Soil Master Select, charcoal
Turface (one of the Pro-League products, don't remember the color- sort of tan, not dark)

All of them would keep on producing fines if I kept washing, so the last few I did with NO rinsing at all. 

Wet the material in the bag so there is less dust. 
Put it in the tank, forming hills and valleys (they do not stay very well- I make retaining walls out of stone)
Plant, misting the plants.
Put a plate or plastic bag over the substrate and pour the water in slowly allowing it to seep over the edges of the bag. 

Alternate:
Dump the stuff in (do not breath the dust), and add water, deliberately making as much mess as possible. 
Water change, again running the water in in a way calculated to stir it up as much as possible. 
Water change. 
This time, fill as above. (I used the empty STS bag). 

Water was a little hazy for about 24 hours, but not so bad that I would not have added fish. However, I was doing a fishless cycle on this tank. 
It has not clouded up since.


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a tank set up with it right now, and didn't find it too hard to wash. My first attempt was to stir it in a 5 gallon bucket, dump, and repeat. I would have likely never got it clean using this method. I ended up building a wooden frame and putting screen in it. This allowed me to run several scoops of turface under running water for a minute (maybe less) while mixing it with my hand. Then the water would run quite clear. After putting into the tank and filling, the water was a little cloudy but polished up in a day or so using a small micron filter attached to a powerhead. It does look very nice in the tank and lost intense coloration that makes it look to man made once washed.


----------

